
Ask HN: Custom tools and scripts - selmat
DevOps and SysAdmin, what custom tools and scripts you have developed for you work?<p>We are currently working on analysis of whole network infrastructure. There are lot of devices with outdated or wrong or missing documentation.<p>Since there are lot of devices, it&#x27;s not possible to do it manually one-by-one. We are developing custom scripts.<p>Wondering how HN guys helps on they own with similar tasks and what difficult tasks are solved by custom automation tools and scripts.
======
xstartup
We use Kubernetes but I've mostly written a bash script, added ~/bin to my
executable path.

It's working amazingly well.

I sometimes, use Ruby or Haskell depending on the nature of glue script and
sometimes Go.

